# Loving my Fundle (product review)



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I hope this is the right forum for this post. We don't have a product review forum, do we? Anyone else think we need one?

Anyway, here's my review of the fundle. WE LOVE IT. I got the luxury camel Fundle dog carrier in standard size. We were using a Jaraden and while I think that bag is amazing, Gustave always ended up choking himself on the edge of the bag. You see, he's a curious little doggie who strains his neck as much as possible to check out the exciting world. He kept choking on the edge of our Jaraden. 

I researched a lot and found the Fundle! It's a sling bag and has a lot of padding where Gustave rests his heads, hence no choking. 

I am in Vegas right now and the Fundle has been a blessing. I can walk all over with my little baby in this sling and I have my hands free for taking pics and holding drinks! Except for when I sit down and Gustave wants mommy's arm as pillow. 

The only thing I would say is this probably won't work very well when it gets hot because of lack of ventilation. And for that reason, I am not closing the top either, which means its not great for concealment. Overall, we prefer this to handbag style bags. 

Btw, Gustave was a little small for this size so we used blankets to bolster him up. He is so happy!


















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Another pic









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

That looks so comfy!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Orla said:


> That looks so comfy!


It really is, for both of us. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That does look comfy. I just took Dewey out in the new puppy purse that I bought. He did great , just poked his little head out and looked around!! I'm looking for something summery to carry them in, lightweight breathable fabric with a lot of ventilation, oh yeah... It must be stylish!! LOL Did Gustave win anything at Vegas??


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> That does look comfy. I just took Dewey out in the new puppy purse that I bought. He did great , just poked his little head out and looked around!! I'm looking for something summery to carry them in, lightweight breathable fabric with a lot of ventilation, oh yeah... It must be stylish!! LOL Did Gustave win anything at Vegas??


That's great. I am really hoping Gustave gets better with the Jaraden. It would be a great purse if he stopped being a fool. 

We need pics of Dewey in the purse!!

I am gonna need another carrier too when summer gets here. What was the hot dog bag I saw on this forum? That looked good. They make fundles with net fabric, that might be great for summer. It's not very stylish though, lol. Problems, problems.

Gustave has been too awestruck by the sights and smells to actually sit down and play! If he did though, I am sure he would win. Judging by how spoiled he is, he's a lucky doggie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I had Dewey all enclosed except for a hole on top, that's where he popped his head through. Given any more openings he would escape!! He can be a little fool too!! (I loved your term for Gustave!!) LOL


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Gustave looks so comfy and adorable in his new bag. :wub:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I love the Fundle  Gus had one before he got too heavy... It was great.

They have a summer one that is basically mesh... I was thinking of getting one for Grace.

 Glad you like it!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Liesl and any bag, carrier or pack & play are trouble, trouble, trouble. Kitzel is a dream dog---quiet, compliant, sweet, quiet, compliant. . . well, you get my drift! We have a Trixie sling & a handbag, well ventilated, LOUD bag when Lisi is enclosed!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> I love the Fundle  Gus had one before he got too heavy... It was great.
> 
> They have a summer one that is basically mesh... I was thinking of getting one for Grace.
> 
> Glad you like it!


I am thinking about the mesh too. But also want to get a different one just because. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am expecting the Susan Lanci one to arrive shortly---won in the rescue raffle! I will let you know what I think of it after Lisi tries it out!


----------

